# ASF Members - Where Are They Now?



## Duckman#72 (29 May 2008)

Hi All

As a member of the ASF community since 2005 it often intrigues me to see the development of new personalities and new faces on this site. In a similar way, I sometimes reflect on what has happened to people that frequently posted but are no longer heard from.

For example Bobby - a frequent poster in 2005 and 2006. He/she mysteriously dissappeared after posting his 1000 post (the last log in date was 4 October 2007). Where is Bobby? Is Bobby OK? Why does someone not "touchbase" after such an involvement in a website? If you jump on the members list you will see pages and pages of people who are "fly-by-nighters". But what of those who invest a real connection with ASF. 

I can't help but feel sad that there are people "out there", whose family and friends will never know how much I think of their loved one if something tragic happened. 

If someone from the ASF community was to pass away tonight, who would notice? Who would care?  I find that sad. 

Duckman


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2008)

*Re: ASF Members -Where Are They Now?*

I always wondered what happened to Chicken.

He helped me make a lot of money with his "enthusiastic" stock research

Where are you Dweke2000?


----------



## alankew (29 May 2008)

Sam think Dwecke posts on HC


----------



## nioka (29 May 2008)

*Re: ASF Members -Where Are They Now?*



sam76 said:


> I always wondered what happened to Chicken




Often wondered that myself. Chicken and Ghosta were AGM thread regulars and they convinced me to examine AGM in detail. AGM did well for me during this last year so I can probably blame them for a tax problem. Where are they?, maybe the earnt the wrath of the mods?. (They both tried hard enough).


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 May 2008)

*Re: ASF Members -Where Are They Now?*



sam76 said:


> I always wondered what happened to Chicken.
> 
> He helped me make a lot of money with his "enthusiastic" stock research
> 
> Where are you Dweke2000?



Yep, Chicken's the first one that came to mind for me too.

And who was it that had the bus? What happened to them?


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2008)

alankew said:


> Sam think Dwecke posts on HC




I think they're different dudes.

the Dweke I knew was German and English was his second language


----------



## justjohn (29 May 2008)

Were is the Realist ? ,he was good for a laugh and  postings ,was averaging about 11 a day there at one stage ..............also a favourite of mine was THE ANALYST Have to agree with the chook but our policy with RAMMPING has moved him over to HC  classic chicken on the SBM thread if you have a spare couple of hours


----------



## justjohn (29 May 2008)

sam76 said:


> I think they're different dudes.
> 
> the Dweke I knew was German and English was his second language




No there the same, have a check on the SBM thread and he starts rattling off in german. He goes under the name of Dwecke 2000 on HC:


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2008)

LOL The Analyst - How funny was that dude!!

How about him telling his whole life story on some thread and people were trying to get him to stop.

I think Richkid or Joe stepped in and told him to quit it in the end.

I remember Julia was involved as well - do you remember, Julia

That was a very, very  funny thread.


----------



## justjohn (29 May 2008)

SAM..It's under Julia's thread of ''German Shephard Needs A Home" ... if you bring up the link and let our members read it, I just read it again Joe was getting a bit mad with THE analyst and from memory, banned him for a while


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2008)

Ta mate

I also found Chicken on the SBM thread but his last post was back in January

;0


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 May 2008)

Yes - I think Joe had more emails with Chicken than any of us. I remember he was very keen on Bemax!!! (and I distinctly remember $1 being mentioned.)

Also The Analyst was an old favourite. Bullmarket also had a checkered history.

Duckman


----------



## Julia (29 May 2008)

sam76 said:


> LOL The Analyst - How funny was that dude!!
> 
> How about him telling his whole life story on some thread and people were trying to get him to stop.
> 
> ...



Hi Sam,
Goodness, until Duckman started this thread (and thank you Duckman, you have echoed my own thoughts here) I'd completely forgotten The Analyst.

Yes, I remember the whole dog saga very well.   Thank heavens a good home was found for the dog before anyone related to The Analyst might have taken it!   As I recall that time, The Analyst thought one of his family members might like to have the dog, and then he rambled off into an extraordinary description of his mother's problems and suggested I should phone her and try to sort things out!!! Quite sad, really.

Duckman, you mentioned Bobby.   I noticed he hadn't been posting for quite a while, and contacted him via email.  Everything was OK.  He just seemed to have lost interest in the market and was focusing on prospecting in inland Australia.   

I do rather miss Realist for his dogmatic fundamentalist views.  
Tech/A:  wasn't there a bet going over a year between you and Realist?
I think not long before he stopped posting, he'd resigned from his job and was going overseas.  Might be reasonable to assume he's found a whole new life.  It would be interesting to know, though, if he is still holding Westfield, Fosters, etc.

The other person who is notably absent is Kris/Stop the Clock.  While we had a raging bullmarket he almost daily trumpeted his successful investment in Super (against all advice about committing funds to Super at his young age).
I guess with the downturn he's feeling a bit disappointed and reluctant to be exposed to "I told you so" from the forum?

And then there was Bullmarket!  How he drove us all nuts!  But now that he is gone, just once in a very rare while, I rather miss him!  How perverse.

Anyway, Duckman, thank you for the thread.  I think many of us regard ASF as 'our community'.  Thank you, Joe.   It would be good to think we would make an attempt to check up on long term members who abruptly disappear.


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2008)

What about CanOz? Haven't heard from him in awhile, although I did notice him on the forums a couple of months ago. But he used to post everyday.

It's funny how this site & it's members seem to grow on you, never had that with any other forum or site. Sign of a well run forum imo, well done Joe & mods.


----------



## Duckman#72 (29 May 2008)

Julia said:


> And then there was Bullmarket!  How he drove us all nuts!  But now that he is gone, just once in a very rare while, I rather miss him!  How perverse.
> 
> Anyway, Duckman, thank you for the thread.  I think many of us regard ASF as 'our community'.  Thank you, Joe.   It would be good to think we would make an attempt to check up on long term members who abruptly disappear.




Hi Julia,

You are spot on with Bullmarket - it is strange how infuriating a poster can make you feel, yet miss them when they are gone. Maybe it has something to do with balance within the universe. There must be "evil" for "good" to exist....something like that!! 

G'day Nomores

You got your Hawks right for the weekend? I'm about to do my picks.

Duckman


----------



## nomore4s (29 May 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> G'day Nomores
> 
> You got your Hawks right for the weekend? I'm about to do my picks.
> 
> Duckman




I hope so Duckman, should be a cracker of a game, be a real test for us.


----------



## rub92me (29 May 2008)

I miss Pacer and his ramblings. Some classic posts on the SLA thread for instance.


----------



## sam76 (29 May 2008)

crackaton was pretty funny as well


----------



## justjohn (30 May 2008)

Another one that comes to mine is VISUAL very strong on social and moral issues just like some of the girls we have now,:


----------



## justjohn (30 May 2008)

How about you Joe is there anyone that comes to mine that you miss or contributed greatly to ASF thats not as active now


----------



## Joe Blow (30 May 2008)

justjohn said:


> How about you Joe is there anyone that comes to mine that you miss or contributed greatly to ASF thats not as active now




I think everyone's mentioned all the most memorable ones. They're the ones that tend to stick in our mind.


----------



## rub92me (30 May 2008)

And ducati ofcourse with his controversial views and valuations; big intellectual egos always make for interesting reading.


----------



## JTLP (31 May 2008)

I miss CGF from the CVN threads.

I had often read the thread (didnt sign up til much later) and read his dreams about it being the next woodside and how he had been in since 2 cents + would never ever sell. 

He would then talk about his 40ft yacht and sailing around either rottnest or the Whitsunday's...

I loved those crazy stories (whether they were true or not I guess i'll never know!)


----------



## sam76 (12 June 2008)

Richkid is another that seldom appears here


----------



## Sean K (12 June 2008)

I do miss Realist also. He was a cat amongst the pigeons here. But I have the feeling that his fundamental picks would be at the soup kitchen now. 

Bullmarket. lol. 

I have to appologise about Chicken. Actually, no. I don't think most of you saw the crap that he posted that was deleted due to ramping, low content policies. Perhaps he'll be back when the ban comes off and learns to post some content with analysis.

Julia and Prospector have been the 2 most plolific female contributors and pre me. How I miss Prospector's avatars. Julia is still well involved in the general chat!

Yes, miss Bobby. I think there were a few heated political and religious discussions that may have led to his temporary departure.

Great Pig hasn't been around too much. When I first joined I though he and Joe Blow were the same, but obviously not. Great Pig would be much better looking! LOL 

Hmmmmmm, who else...


----------



## GreatPig (12 June 2008)

kennas said:


> Great Pig would be much better looking!



I'm sure he would! (not that I've ever seen Joe).

I'm still around, but mostly too busy trying to do other things to spend much time here these days. I only have a few small positions open at the moment - all long but I'm starting to look at possible shorts using ABN Amro Minis (warrants that are similar to CFDs). Looks like I should have bought some yesterday! :

Cheers,
GP


----------



## MRC & Co (12 June 2008)

Great thread Duckman.

While I haven't been here for the longest time, I was a lurker for some years beforehand.

One guy who posted every now and then, who I liked, was JKool, haven't seen anything from him in a while.

But as stated by Duckman, I have (on other forums), often wondered what happened to regulars when they suddenly disappeared.  Once a thread was started from an apparent family member, about one of the members who passed away, saying thanks to all of the community as he loved the place.  Turned out to be a prank, as months later the poster returned with no idea about his 'death'.  However, it did make me wonder, what about those who do disappear.......sad that we will never know!


----------



## Prospector (12 June 2008)

Julia said:


> I do rather miss Realist for his dogmatic fundamentalist views.
> 
> And then there was Bullmarket!  How he drove us all nuts!  But now that he is gone, just once in a very rare while, I rather miss him!  How perverse.
> 
> Anyway, Duckman, thank you for the thread.  I think many of us regard ASF as 'our community'.  Thank you, Joe.   It would be good to think we would make an attempt to check up on long term members who abruptly disappear.




Realist - wasn't he the blonde with the hair?  And Mr Bullmarket, yes, I miss him too, really!



kennas said:


> Julia and Prospector have been the 2 most plolific female contributors and pre me. How I miss Prospector's avatars. Julia is still well involved in the general chat!




Aw shucks, but I have only been MIA for 3 weeks!  In Vietnam.  For some reason, I could log into a website once, then the next day I would be blocked.  Same thing happened every time we moved Hotels.  Big Brother was really watching!

Crackaton, now he was great too!


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 June 2008)

Prospector said:


> Aw shucks, but I have only been MIA for 3 weeks!




She's back!!!!!!!!:1luvu:

Just one look and my feathers are ruffled.


----------



## sam76 (12 June 2008)

Prospector said:


> Realist - wasn't he the blonde with the hair?  And Mr Bullmarket, yes, I miss him too, really!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MIA in Vietnam?

Sounds like Chuck came to your rescue


----------



## Prospector (12 June 2008)

You like the new Prospector?

Actually I needed Chucky boy!  In Saigon a motorbike rider tried to knock us over and as we swerved to miss him, he grabbed my bumpBAG strapped to my waist and stole money, credit cards, mobile phone and hotel room key!


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 June 2008)

Prospector!!! NNNNNNNNOOOOOoooooooooooooo. 

Come back!!! Even the fantasy woman of my dreams has now left me!! I am a loser.



Prospector you just tell Duckman which guy knocked you over in Saigon and I will send some of my buddies around.....I have connections you know. See how he likes a good dose of the Bird Flu. 

(Maybe under compassionate grounds we could ask Joe if you could have a second ASF account. All I ask is that you keep the old avatar. I'm sure there must be some grounds under RSPCA guidelines for Joe to allow it in this very, very, very special case.)


----------



## MRC & Co (12 June 2008)

Prospector said:


> In Saigon a motorbike rider tried to knock us over and as we swerved to miss him, he grabbed my bumpBAG strapped to my waist and stole money, credit cards, mobile phone and hotel room key!




I found Saigon an absolute DISGRACE!!!!!  The worst City I have EVER been to in my entire life as far as crime and I have been to some very dodgy areas, including Mexico city which is "meant" to be shocking.

I know numerous people who have been robbed in Saigon, one happened right infront of my eyes.

I was also there for Chinese new years (which they celebrate in Vietnam) and had a bunch of little 16 year old thugs try and start trouble with me and an English guy and our partners.  Yelling and abusing us and parking their motorcycles infront of us so we could not pass.  For no reason at all, except little man syndrome.  Even the other Vietnamese looked disgraced at them, but were too afraid to speak up.  The English guy ended in a scuffle and had to run through the streets to get away.

The rest of Vietnam was much better, but I will never go back there.  I found China and Cambodia the best of all the Asian countries I visited.


----------



## IFocus (12 June 2008)

nomore4s said:


> What about CanOz? Haven't heard from him in awhile, although I did notice him on the forums a couple of months ago. But he used to post everyday.
> 
> It's funny how this site & it's members seem to grow on you, never had that with any other forum or site. Sign of a well run forum imo, well done Joe & mods.




Canaussieuck is still around he hangs out over on the Chartist


----------



## Prospector (12 June 2008)

Duckman#72 said:


> Prospector!!! NNNNNNNNOOOOOoooooooooooooo.
> 
> Come back!!! Even the fantasy woman of my dreams has now left me!! I am a loser.




There you go Ducky, I am back!  You should see me without makeup though! 



MRC & Co said:


> I found Saigon an absolute DISGRACE!!!!!  The worst City I have EVER been to in my entire life as far as crime and I have been to some very dodgy areas, including Mexico city which is "meant" to be shocking..




We had only been in Saigon for six hours too, when it happened.  We told the Hotel staff immediately, and they dont just target the tourists.  We saw three motos almost hit a group of schoolkids as they were crossing the road on their green light; and our waiter told us his mobile phone had been snatched while he was using it; and his wife had her necklace stolen as she was waiting in the Church car park two weeks earlier.  I am also on a travel forum, and people just dont want to hear that crime is rife in HCM - they say stuff like 'we have been very careful and this has never happened to us', implying that we were somehow negligent or careless!

Can you tell the girl is back


----------



## Duckman#72 (12 June 2008)

Prospector said:


> There you go Ducky, I am back!  You should see me without makeup though!




Thankyou :blover:


----------



## Happy (13 June 2008)

Prospector said:


> our waiter told us his mobile phone had been snatched while he was using it; and his wife had her necklace stolen as she was waiting in the Church car park two weeks earlier.  I am also on a travel forum, and people just dont want to hear that crime is rife in HCM - they say stuff like 'we have been very careful and this has never happened to us', implying that we were somehow negligent or careless!




Makes you wish to have items explode, as they are taken from the owner and are moved 20 m away or so.


----------



## Prospector (14 June 2008)

Happy said:


> Makes you wish to have items explode, as they are taken from the owner and are moved 20 m away or so.




Yep, maybe even as simple as a rat trap when they dig their hands in!  I did hope that maybe the waist bands would get tangled in their wheels and they would come a cropper, big time.

I am a great believer in karma though, so while they got away with it this time, their time will come.

I didnt realise because I was in sensory overload at the time, that when I was reporting the offence in the Police station, (through the Hotel security person as translator); in the next room (and really just a doorway away) there was a young male adult handcuffed sitting on the ground with a broken backpack next to him - I was maybe two metres away from him but didnt see the handcuffs but Mr P was 'lounging' on a wooden chair and able to take in the scenery  So they do sometimes get caught.  

Had to laugh, and maybe this is a little inappropriate, but I was asked if I would be able to recognise them again.  Now, bear in mind there are 8 million Vietnamese people living in HCM city and 4 million motorbikes, I just shrugged and instead of saying what was really the obvious (how could I tell person a from b) I just said it was dark and it happened so quickly that I would never be able to recognise them again.  It was one of those social moments though.


----------



## tech/a (7 November 2008)

*Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Retired?
Rich or hurt!


----------



## prawn_86 (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

O/S Holidays. Living it up in all the worlds 5 star hotels.


----------



## MRC & Co (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Just having a well deserved rest from trading I believe (probably a good time!!!!!).  He will be back.


----------



## nunthewiser (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

i heard him and smithy eloped and are currently in queensland holding hands walking the beaches


----------



## korrupt_1 (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

probably figured that he has taken enough money off us poor traders and decided to give us a break


----------



## arco (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*



nunthewiser said:


> i heard him and smithy eloped and are currently in queensland holding hands walking the beaches




Which beach.......I'll check it out


----------



## Whiskers (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Dunno :dunno:

But, come to think about it... I thought it was a bit quiet and peacefull around here. :dance:


----------



## Julia (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Whenever a regular poster disappears, I wonder if an accident or something has happened.

So, if you're reading this, TH, let us know that all is well.

Doris is also missing.   I suspect she is in convulsions of bliss in the USA.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*



Julia said:


> Whenever a regular poster disappears, I wonder if an accident or something has happened.
> 
> So, if you're reading this, TH, let us know that all is well.
> 
> Doris is also missing.   I suspect she is in convulsions of bliss in the USA.




Yes I was wondering where Doris was gone ? 

gg


----------



## Grinder (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

How about starting a 'Missing persons' thread ?


----------



## Happy (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*



Julia said:


> Whenever a regular poster disappears, I wonder if an accident or something has happened.
> 
> So, if you're reading this, TH, let us know that all is well.
> 
> Doris is also missing.   I suspect she is in convulsions of bliss in the USA.




Having everybody’s e-mails Joe could help us here.

We could be automatically reminded to give sign of life, same as we are reminded to participate in stock tipping competition.

Of course won’t help if somebody is in trouble or gave us up.

Reminds me of Red Cross daily >Hello how are you< phone service to single old age pensioners in NSW


----------



## explod (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Ithathecret I have not seen a post from for months now.  Used to look out for his wisdom on currencies and language shorthand.


----------



## Bushman (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Yep the crazy market has taken its toll on many a poster, both bull and bear.


----------



## nomore4s (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

Nioka has also gone MIA.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*



Grinder said:


> How about starting a 'Missing persons' thread ?




Yes an MIA thread would be good for those regulars who haven't posted for 60 days.

This would cover holidays, short gaol sojourns and non life threatening illness.

How about it Joe?

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (7 November 2008)

Threads merged into existing


----------



## Grinder (7 November 2008)

A few of the option gurus have'nt checked in for sometime, know WayneL is taking a hiatus but what about Magdoran?


----------



## nioka (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*



nomore4s said:


> Nioka has also gone MIA.




Nioka got sick of the S#^#* being dished out and gave up posting. Didn't want to continue being a troll. Uses another forum for the time being. Has a new name and happily trading the buy Friday/ Sell the following week with great success. Today bought ADI, AUT,CFE,MGX and QOL at very good prices. Still read ASF but stock tips there are hard to come by.


----------



## ColB (7 November 2008)

And where the hell is YT (Young Trader) when you need him?


----------



## MRC & Co (7 November 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*



nioka said:


> Still read ASF but stock tips there are hard to come by.




Your here for tips?  

TH is fine.


----------



## Flash (7 November 2008)

Hi there,

i miss " Still In School's' posts particulary on the Property forums.
Pretty good at shares as well.

Unfortunatly no longer with us due to battle with depression.
he had approx 20 properties and quite a large share portfolio ,only in his early 20's.

Happened late 06 from what I recall

RIP Jeff.
Cheers


----------



## doctorj (7 November 2008)

Flash said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i miss " Still In School's' posts particulary on the Property forums.
> Pretty good at shares as well.
> ...



Crap.

I had no idea.  SIS was one of the people I admired most in my early ASF days.  I'm very sad to hear that...


----------



## Joe Blow (7 November 2008)

Flash said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i miss " Still In School's' posts particulary on the Property forums.
> Pretty good at shares as well.
> ...




That's very sad to hear.  

SIS was one of ASF's very early members and his posts were always constructive and positive.

RIP.


----------



## Naked shorts (1 December 2008)

What ever happened to RichKid? He/she hasnt posted since April


----------



## rub92me (4 December 2008)

I wonder what happened to kauri and his budgie. His commentary was always good for a chuckle.


----------



## sutti (4 December 2008)

sam76 said:


> LOL The Analyst - How funny was that dude!!
> 
> How about him telling his whole life story on some thread and people were trying to get him to stop.
> .




I just read it, bloody fantastic. Cheers for the laughs!


----------



## Miner (5 December 2008)

where is YT ? 

A great favourite of many and great supporter of GCR


----------



## noirua (5 December 2008)

Miner said:


> where is YT ?
> 
> A great favourite of many and great supporter of GCR



Young Trader did say he was taking a break and would be back. If you check his latter posts you will probably find the message.

I remember a few years ago, on another site, that members tried to contact a missing poster of some merit. Sadly they found out he had died in a tragic accident. 

Meanwhile it is the final day in the forum competition and your vote is needed, indeed, everyone who has not voted yet.  http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2008)

Flash said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i miss " Still In School's' posts particulary on the Property forums.
> Pretty good at shares as well.
> ...



Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit 

I was only thinking of him the other day. That's a shame.


----------



## Julia (5 December 2008)

sutti said:


> I just read it, bloody fantastic. Cheers for the laughs!



Thanks for the reminder.  Yes, it was pretty funny.   The Analyst and his wacky family.


----------



## chops_a_must (6 December 2008)

Link plz.


----------



## Julia (6 December 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Link plz.




Here, Chops.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2715&highlight=German+Shepherd+home


----------



## Trembling Hand (6 December 2008)

*Re: Where's Trembling Hand gone?*

LOL. Only just noticed this. Thanks for the concern, even if it was only out of hope of a blow-up. :



tech/a said:


> Retired?
> Rich or hurt!



 Retired never!! Rich?? Not Rich enough, yet! Hurt, not from money or market. Had a lot and lost everything a couple of times over. May happen again, but so be it hey??



nunthewiser said:


> i heard him and smithy eloped and are currently in queensland holding hands walking the beaches




Queensland!! I don't know the smithy you speak of but I would pick better beaches than QLD :



korrupt_1 said:


> probably figured that he has taken enough money off us poor traders and decided to give us a break




Not a chance, thats why I spring out of bed every morning. Not to make money but to take money :vader:


Whiskers said:


> Dunno
> 
> But, come to think about it... I thought it was a bit quiet and peacefull around here.




Your not off the hook yet Whiskers, sorry old boy!!



Julia said:


> Whenever a regular poster disappears, I wonder if an accident or something has happened.
> 
> So, if you're reading this, TH, let us know that all is well.




Thanks for the concern Julia. Just taking a bit of a break from arguing with people that don't even know which way is up let alone how to take money out of the market. Just separated from my partner so have not been in the best of moods. Time to stop and smell the ....... good life!! And I feared poor old whiskers would start getting depressed if I continued to point out how his pot hole has turned into a crevasse. :


----------



## MS+Tradesim (4 March 2009)

*Where are they now?*

Chops-a-must
Young Trader

?


Maybe someone told them there was life outside of ASF. People will believe anything.


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2009)

*Re: Where are they now?*



MS+Tradesim said:


> Young Trader



YT took a long holiday and only recently got back home. He might be waiting for a bottom before attacking any more micro specs.


----------



## bigdog (4 March 2009)

What about Jemma the r..per?
-- she had a few other alias's

Also Chris??? the pr.moter!


----------



## bigdog (4 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> What about Jemma the r..per?
> -- she had a few other alias's
> 
> Also Chris??? the pr.moter!




Chris1983 to be exact


----------



## MR. (4 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> Chris1983 to be exact




Still doin' time over at Hotcop.  Noticed at hotcop they have pinned a permanent note to his name "of Ramping"  Nuh....  NOT Chris 

Had a little run in with him 18 odd months ago when he was telling investors to buy a particular stock the following day. But the following day he slipped up and said he just sold that morning.  oops

Don't need him here!  but still kicking!

Is ASF's top poster 2020hindsight still about?


----------



## bigdog (4 March 2009)

MR. said:


> Still doin' time over at Hotcop.  Noticed at hotcop they have pinned a permanent note to his name "of Ramping"  Nuh....  NOT Chris
> 
> Had a little run in with him 18 odd months ago when he was telling investors to buy a particular stock the following day. But the following day he slipped up and said he just sold that morning.  oops
> 
> ...




"Repeating cross-threading of stocks to ramp own in spite of having similar posts moderated. dub"

I enjoyed reading Chris's postings.

Jemma was also Deltra


----------



## tech/a (4 March 2009)

Wheres Money Tree.

He had a web site teaching options trading.
Shorted the AU$ at 80c just before its shot to 94c evidently with all he had.

Was always good for a crank up.
YT's disappointing but a bear market certainly takes its prisoners.


----------



## Sean K (4 March 2009)

bigdog said:


> "Repeating cross-threading of stocks to ramp own in spite of having similar posts moderated. dub"



LOL, Chris is a very good old friend of mine. Miss him heaps. Damn shame he decided to leave us.


----------



## nomore4s (7 April 2009)

Anyone know what has happened to WayneL and Chops?


----------



## moXJO (7 April 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Anyone know what has happened to WayneL and Chops?




Yes where is Chops? Hope the Corby supporters didn't finally get to him


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 April 2009)

bigdog said:


> What about Jemma the r..per?
> -- she had a few other alias's




My first exchange of posts with jemma was in the Black Range Minerals thread in December 2006.We were discussing the pennants, flags & triangle things.

Jemma held 1.5 million shares in BLR speccy at around 6.7 cents before it multiplied in price several times.The price ended up going to 34.5 c.



jemma said:


> I did my research and bought 1.5 million of these in the last week.
> 
> Agreed cup and handle, Kennas can you confirm please, you are great at these.
> 
> ...





jemma said:


> Thanks Wysiwyg, much appreciated. I am still holding, bought continually all the way up and also today at 10 cents. Holding heaps but this tax is killing me losing half all the time. BUT I don't fell comfortable holding for more than one year in such speccies.
> 
> Now for my next forewarning to buy before it's too late - AKK - Austin Exploration, DYOR.
> 
> Seeya.




and then this post about being fully retired. 



jemma said:


> I tried to help people about this stock potential but as usual just got bagged for ramping. *Oh well, I bought in at 6.7 cents not **that I need to make any more money, I am fully retired now*. By the way if it breaks old high of 12 cents, look out.
> 
> Yogi where are you??You promised astro stuff on this??


----------



## Wilson! (7 April 2009)

Hi folks, I probably fall into this category, never a huge poster here, but was around for a while. 
We had a baby, so I can only be a one forum man now 

Also, my work blocks all forums except for HC, so thats where I mainly spend my time
I do read threads here from time to time though as I like the relatively unbiased and hype free discussion on ASF

Cheers,
Wilson


----------



## Naked shorts (8 April 2009)

Wilson! said:


> Hi folks, I probably fall into this category, never a huge poster here, but was around for a while.
> We had a baby, so I can only be a one forum man now
> 
> Also, my work blocks all forums except for HC, so thats where I mainly spend my time
> ...




Hey Wilson, do a Google search for "proxy beaters", they are websites that will allow you past website blockers :


----------



## nomore4s (1 May 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Anyone know what has happened to WayneL and Chops?




Does anyone know what has happened to these two? Have they run off together - hiding away on a romantic island maybe?:
C'mon Chops Freo aren't that bad 

Seriously though I hope they are both okay.

Any of the mods got any ideas about Wayne?


----------



## prawn_86 (1 May 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Any of the mods got any ideas about Wayne?




Not wanting to speak on Waynes behalf, but last i heard he was busy moving houses. If thats finished he is probably on a junket to some nice part of Europe


----------



## Julia (1 May 2009)

I for one hope Wayne comes back.   The forum is better for his presence imo.

Another member who has been absent for a long time is Moneytree.
The squabbles between him and Tech/A were very entertaining.


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2009)

I *REALLY* miss captjohn.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 May 2009)

I liked to think of 2020hindsight as a friend.


----------



## robots (1 June 2009)

hello,

where are you Numbercruncher?

i think they still having trouble with the Internet in the UK in relation to WayneL

thankyou

professor robots


----------



## gordon2007 (2 June 2009)

Haven't seen tech/a since he came up with shingles.


----------



## beamstas (2 June 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> Haven't seen tech/a since he came up with shingles.




He's Fine.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 June 2009)

gordon2007 said:


> Haven't seen tech/a since he came up with shingles.




still sulking but fine


----------



## Julia (7 September 2009)

Has anyone had any contact with Whiskers in recent months?

I had an email from him about five months ago saying he'd had a worrying time with an injury to his eye, time in hospital etc.  This is a real concern as he had only the one eye apparently.

I sent an email soon after that.  No reply.  Sent another several weeks ago and again no reply.   

Do hope he hasn't lost his sight.


----------



## trainspotter (6 October 2009)

Whatever happened to knocker and Gundini? Gundini is probably busy with his pontoon boat but knocker just disappeared?


----------



## nunthewiser (6 October 2009)

trainspotter said:


> Whatever happened to knocker and Gundini? Gundini is probably busy with his pontoon boat but knocker just disappeared?





they sailed off into the sunset holding hands ?


----------



## trainspotter (6 October 2009)

Hey !! That is the best explanation I have heard of yet.  Maybe they went out on the pontoon boat into Moreton Bay and knocker did not come back?


----------



## Julia (7 October 2009)

I haven't been reading the real estate threads, but haven't seen any posts from Kincella in other threads.   Anyone know what happened to him?

And 2020Hindsight's return seemed pretty brief.


----------



## Bobby (7 October 2009)

Older members can't help but remember  "Bullmarket"  what a pain that dope was , got banned & kept returning using aliases again & again .

Wins the Grub award for the wost pain ever


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 January 2010)

Has anyone seen "vetten"? Think that is how it's spelled. Can't find the name anywhere and I'm sure he posted today.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 January 2010)

I miss tech/a , grumpy old soul that he is/was.

I also miss 2020hindsight and his basket weaving.

gg


----------



## Miner (24 January 2010)

I have not seen Kauri for a long time in ASF. He regularly used to post the gold chart with detailed explanation.

Some are missing as I see are : Seaspirite, Hangseng, Jman2007, Agro, YT, Cuttlefish (?). Some have taken light duties  or back seats.

some have changed their names too.

Some moderators have changed their hats but no more new moderators

Sorry Joe Blow but I heard through PM from some of the outstanding ASF contributors that they have been missing the punch of postings off late and instead of one way posting, they have taken back seats.


----------



## trainspotter (16 April 2010)

Mr Burns (acerbic wit) and darkside had a different objectivity. Both have taken a very long leave of absence. I also used to like the ones who would start a topic on religion and vestigial myths ! Very entertaining. Religion, politics, shares .... all the good topics of conversation.


----------



## explod (16 April 2010)

*Ithathecret*,             I think from what I could tell he was a retired banker/economist who had moved to a location just out of Adelaide.  He had a great dry humour with very sound fundamental advice on the markets.

Have really missed his down to earth and knowledgable input.   It would be more than a year or so now.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 April 2010)

Is 2020hindsight about?

He is missed.

gg


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is 2020hindsight about?
> 
> He is missed.
> 
> gg



GG, you crack me up. kennas


----------



## grace (16 April 2010)

explod said:


> *Ithathecret*,             I think from what I could tell he was a retired banker/economist who had moved to a location just out of Adelaide.  He had a great dry humour with very sound fundamental advice on the markets.
> 
> Have really missed his down to earth and knowledgable input.   It would be more than a year or so now.




I miss "It's a secret too" - very switched on I thought.  

I wonder do they ever log in and look about?  Sometimes I think - what if one of our ASF friends passed away without us even finding out.  Who would know?  There are over 30 000 members now.  When I joined, there were under 10 000.  I joined this one because it looked like the place to be.  I was right.


----------



## Julia (16 April 2010)

grace said:


> I wonder do they ever log in and look about?  Sometimes I think - what if one of our ASF friends passed away without us even finding out.  Who would know?



Grace, I often think about this too, especially those who had said they'd suffered from depression.


----------



## Sean K (16 April 2010)

grace said:


> I miss "It's a secret too" - very switched on I thought.
> 
> I wonder do they ever log in and look about?  Sometimes I think - what if one of our ASF friends passed away without us even finding out.  Who would know?  There are over 30 000 members now.  When I joined, there were under 10 000.  I joined this one because it looked like the place to be.  I was right.



Grace, I think we'd probably find out if someone passed away. We'll experience it through our life at ASF if we hang around and I think people like you and I will be here to see that in the coming years. Hopefully Prawn goes before me though! :


----------



## explod (16 April 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Is 2020hindsight about?
> 
> He is missed.
> 
> gg




Yeh, I know, sometimes its hard to go on losing such great ones, miss T/H very mcu too, have not heard from him/her for about 3 days.


----------



## Boyou (16 April 2010)

I really miss GG! 

Oh ,sorry that was just a dream I had...


----------



## Miner (17 April 2010)

I am missing the blue tagged names for the moderators. I observe some have relinquished their hats but have not seen the new ones.

I am still alive but do not know in coming days after seeing the crash from Goldman Saga and when Yuan float impacts market.


----------



## awg (17 April 2010)

grace said:


> I wonder do they ever log in and look about? )




You can see when people last logged-on in the Members list



grace said:


> Sometimes I think - what if one of our ASF friends passed away without us even finding out.  Who would know?  T




Yes, there's probably a few shabilly-dressed skeletons hunched over Windows 98


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 April 2010)

explod said:


> *Ithathecret*,             I think from what I could tell he was a retired banker/economist who had moved to a location just out of Adelaide.  He had a great dry humour with very sound fundamental advice on the markets.
> 
> Have really missed his down to earth and knowledgable input.   It would be more than a year or so now.



 Yes good quality.
 I distinctly remember him typing "P-P-Parity" the last time the AUD was up near parity with the USD and it very nearly did.

Hope 2020 Hindsight is doing well. *Good luck 2020 Hindsight.*


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2010)

Wheres Garpul Gumnut?


----------



## Julia (26 October 2010)

Many will remember Doris who flooded ASF with her adoring posts about Obama prior to his election.  Wonder how she's feeling now, given his falling star?


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Wheres Garpul Gumnut?



Probably in some far flung country bailing out an old mate.


----------



## Solly (26 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Wheres Garpul Gumnut?




nun, I reckon he's run off with a beer wench from the Ross River and is probably on his 5th honeymoon somewhere in northern Europe


----------



## nunthewiser (26 October 2010)

cool

as long as he lettin it all hang out and in good cheer........more power to him.


----------



## gordon2007 (26 October 2010)

Haven't seen youngtrader in ages. Although I did see a post on another forum with his name but really don't think it was him.


----------



## Sean K (26 October 2010)

gordon2007 said:


> Haven't seen youngtrader in ages. Although I did see a post on another forum with his name but really don't think it was him.



He's just driving fast cars about the place.


----------



## grace (27 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> Wheres Garpul Gumnut?




GG is still on the CVN thread this month.  He just loves to trade that one, and he normally gets it spot on.


----------



## Whiskers (27 October 2010)

Also haven't heard from nomore4's and TH for a little while and my old sparring partner dhukka, and colourful kauri, for ages.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 October 2010)

Whiskers said:


> Also haven't heard from nomore4's and TH for a little while and my old sparring partner dhukka, and colourful kauri, for ages.




Nomore4,s is no longer allowed on the internet since his missus caught him on the pr0n sites.
TH popped in a while back in between snowflakes and cocktales.
dunno about the other 2


----------



## Whiskers (28 October 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> *Nomore4,s is no longer allowed on the internet since his missus caught him on the pr0n sites.*TH popped in a while back in between snowflakes and cocktales.
> dunno about the other 2






Are you serious! ...I mean that his missus banned him!?


----------



## nunthewiser (17 February 2011)

Wheres Timmy? miss the humour


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 February 2011)

2020 is the one I miss.

I'd even throw a few kopeks at the local basket weavers club, to have him back.

gg


----------



## Sean K (17 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 2020 is the one I miss.



GG, are you interned somewhere at the moment?


----------



## Julia (17 February 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> 2020 is the one I miss.
> 
> I'd even throw a few kopeks at the local basket weavers club, to have him back.
> 
> gg






kennas said:


> GG, are you interned somewhere at the moment?



Yep, you'd have to imagine such a sentiment on your part, gg, would be prompted by some extreme circumstance in your own environment.

I miss the instigator of this thread, Duckman, and also Cuttlefish.  They were both around at about the same time.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 February 2011)

kennas said:


> GG, are you interned somewhere at the moment?




Serving the community, 21 days left.... aka community service 

gg


----------



## Duckman#72 (21 February 2011)

Julia said:


> Yep, you'd have to imagine such a sentiment on your part, gg, would be prompted by some extreme circumstance in your own environment.
> 
> I miss the instigator of this thread, Duckman, and also Cuttlefish.  They were both around at about the same time.




Hi Julia

I am still around - although not nearly as often!! Between my business, Mrs Duckman and the Ducklings and life in general, I really don't get the opportunity to spend as much time here.

I actually feel pangs of guilt when I just jump on and don't contribute - sort of like "snubbing old friends in the street" but I'm sorry, I just don't seem have the time to dedicate to posting. 

But I haven't dropped out of cyberspace all together.

Best wishes to you Julia, Kennas, Trainspotter, Smurf, Calliope, GG and all the regulars.
I miss you guys.

Duckman


----------



## Julia (21 February 2011)

Duckman#72 said:


> Hi Julia
> 
> I am still around - although not nearly as often!! Between my business, Mrs Duckman and the Ducklings and life in general, I really don't get the opportunity to spend as much time here.
> 
> ...




Hi Duckman,
Good to know you've not deserted us completely.  The youngest duckling must just about be at school now, I guess?   Hope you weren't badly affected out there by the floods.
Take care and all the best
Julia


----------



## trainspotter (10 June 2011)

What the hell happened to nunthewiser? One minute he was here critiquing the sleepy koalas dipped in molasses and then *POOF* he was gone?


----------



## Julia (10 June 2011)

Lots of people just drop out for various reasons.  Recently the forum's threads/comments have been pretty repetitive, particularly those of a political nature.  It does get a bit boring.

I imagine another reason people leave is because there are too many personal insults flying around.  No reason anyone would want to hang around to be insulted.

Another person who just disappeared was (moderator) Timmy.  Gooner is another.  And where did Trembling Hand go?


----------



## medicowallet (10 June 2011)

I miss Robots.

He was a fine fellow.

Apparently he had to give up his ADSL and go do extra shifts at work.


----------



## jbocker (14 June 2011)

Julia said:


> Lots of people just drop out for various reasons.  Recently the forum's threads/comments have been pretty repetitive, particularly those of a political nature.  It does get a bit boring.
> 
> I imagine another reason people leave is because there are too many personal insults flying around.  No reason anyone would want to hang around to be insulted.
> 
> Another person who just disappeared was (moderator) Timmy.  Gooner is another.  And where did Trembling Hand go?




Hi Julia
I believe Trembling Hand went on a holiday for a few months. I know of one person who left mainly because of insults. I find it a sad thought if one were to die we would not know of it and we would be left wondering ...Where are they now?


----------



## Julia (14 June 2011)

jbocker said:


> I find it a sad thought if one were to die we would not know of it and we would be left wondering ...Where are they now?



I think similarly, jb, especially regarding a couple of people who let us know they were struggling with depression.

This is where I'd hope we could maybe modify some of the personal attacks and insults.  It's so easy to toss out personal criticisms (as distinct from arguing the topic), and we just never know what emotional or other difficulties any poster may be trying to cope with at any time.  

But perhaps I'm wrong here.  I suppose a stock forum isn't an emotional support organisation.  I'd be interested in the view of others on this.


----------



## Calliope (14 June 2011)

Where are you Doris? Perhaps you could give us your thoughts on whether Barack Obama has fulfilled your expectations. Even though your views on him differed from mine I respected your integrity.


----------



## nulla nulla (15 June 2011)

trainspotter said:


> What the hell happened to nunthewiser? One minute he was here critiquing the sleepy koalas dipped in molasses and then *POOF* he was gone?




Hopefully he has just gone fishing. He likes to go walkabout from time to time.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 June 2011)

Julia said:


> Another person who just disappeared was (moderator) Timmy.  Gooner is another.  And where did Trembling Hand go?




T/H must be one long holiday...I guess some members just hang around but don't comment.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 June 2011)

Julia said:


> I think similarly, jb, especially regarding a couple of people who let us know they were struggling with depression.
> 
> This is where I'd hope we could maybe modify some of the personal attacks and insults.  It's so easy to toss out personal criticisms (as distinct from arguing the topic), and we just never know what emotional or other difficulties any poster may be trying to cope with at any time.
> 
> But perhaps I'm wrong here.  I suppose a stock forum isn't an emotional support organisation.  I'd be interested in the view of others on this.




So true sometimes people can use the forum as an emotional outlet like this thread which is a classic for those new to the forum.

I can't complain though this is one of the most fairly moderated forum that I'm a member of, It would be nice to hear from lost members just to say there ok.


----------



## nulla nulla (15 June 2011)

trainspotter said:


> What the hell happened to nunthewiser? One minute he was here critiquing the sleepy koalas dipped in molasses and then *POOF* he was gone?




I received the folllowing message from a relaibla source.....

*Re:  Nunthewiser *

"Hi Nulla

Banned for all time. Apparently Joe banned him for a month for a series of infractions or something, suggesting he think about whether he could moderate his attitude, nunthewiser came back at Joe with a stream of obscene language, so Joe banned him for life.

Cheers"

So there you go...


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2011)

That is exactly what is wrong with these forums, moderators take it upon themselves to dish out whatever punishment they like.
The exact same thing happened on another forum I WAS a member of. One of the most learned members upset a moderator, he was banned I also left in support of him and now the forum thread is full of despairing members who don't get the technical support.
Well I hope the moderator that banned Nunthewiser, has a good think about it, because there is no way he alone should have the right to ban someone. Especially if it was personal abuse and not public abuse.
I for one would think the moderator in question is an **** whole and sum.


----------



## Sean K (15 June 2011)

sptrawler said:


> That is exactly what is wrong with these forums, moderators take it upon themselves to dish out whatever punishment they like.
> The exact same thing happened on another forum I WAS a member of. One of the most learned members upset a moderator, he was banned I also left in support of him and now the forum thread is full of despairing members who don't get the technical support.
> Well I hope the moderator that banned Nunthewiser, has a good think about it, because there is no way he alone should have the right to ban someone. Especially if it was personal abuse and not public abuse.
> I for one would think the moderator in question is an **** whole and sum.



If I may add my 2C. This is an example of most members only seeing half the picture. You would not believe the crap that Mods suffer at the hands of the occasional member who do not abide by the philosophy of ASF. We do have a 'delete' function that means you do not see the worst personal abuse that is thrown about. If someone is banned, for any reason, you can be guaranteed that they have disregarded basic ASF posting rules either consistently, or so severely it's totally unacceptable.


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2011)

Well kennas, if you have a blue with a moderator, and keep it off the front page of the forum e.g use the p.m function. 
It should not be up to the descretion of that moderator alone, to ban the member.
It should have to be counter signed by a second moderator, at least then, there is a degree of impartiality and arbitration.
Everyone has a brain snap occasionally.


----------



## trainspotter (15 June 2011)

sptrawler said:


> Well kennas, if you have a blue with a moderator, and keep it off the front page of the forum e.g use the p.m function.
> It should not be up to the descretion of that moderator alone, to ban the member.
> It should have to be counter signed by a second moderator, at least then, there is a degree of impartiality and arbitration.
> Everyone has a brain snap occasionally.




Ermmmmmmmm ....... Joe Blow is the owner of the site. The last person you want to hurl expletives at is the person who runs the show. 

In saying that nunthewiser has a certain vernacular that leans towards the blue side on occasion. I guess this is why I like him. 

I also agree with Kennas on this matter. There have been ASF members who have pushed the envelope and have been suitably banned for hysterical rants as well as downright vitriolic attacks on unsuspecting members.

Just drink the Koolaid sptrawler and everything will be OK


----------



## Julia (15 June 2011)

kennas said:


> If I may add my 2C. This is an example of most members only seeing half the picture. You would not believe the crap that Mods suffer at the hands of the occasional member who does not abide by the philosophy of ASF. We do have a 'delete' function that means you do not see the worst personal abuse that is thrown about. If someone is banned, for any reason, you can be guaranteed that they have disregarded basic ASF posting rules either consistently, or so severely it's totally unacceptable.



Thanks, kennas.  This is absolutely as I understand what happens on ASF.
Far from criticising actions by moderators, or perhaps the owner of the site, we should be thankful that some standards are maintained.



sptrawler said:


> Well kennas, if you have a blue with a moderator, and keep it off the front page of the forum e.g use the p.m function.
> It should not be up to the descretion of that moderator alone, to ban the member.
> It should have to be counter signed by a second moderator, at least then, there is a degree of impartiality and arbitration.
> Everyone has a brain snap occasionally.



SP, you're perhaps quite misunderstanding the process of someone being banned.
As far as I understand it, it simply doesn't happen before a member has received various warnings.  I doubt very much that anyone has ever banned from ASF on the basis of a "brain snap".
As Kennas says, we simply are not aware of all that goes on behind the scenes.



> It should have to be counter signed by a second moderator, at least then, there is a degree of impartiality and arbitration.



How do you know this has not happened?  You are absolutely jumping to conclusions with no proper basis.

I have absolutely enough faith in Joe to know that he would not ban anyone without sustained and very good reason.
His moderators will be doing likewise.

Let's remember that this is Joe's site and he is absolutely entitled to ban anyone he sees fit, and to have his moderators do likewise.


----------



## sptrawler (15 June 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Ermmmmmmmm ....... Joe Blow is the owner of the site. The last person you want to hurl expletives at is the person who runs the show.
> 
> In saying that nunthewiser has a certain vernacular that leans towards the blue side on occasion. I guess this is why I like him.
> 
> ...




OH


----------



## Miner (16 June 2011)

Folks

Have you heard of Kauri ?
He has been an excellent contributor with regular chart and educative postings.
I have not heard or seen him in ASF probably now for two years.
Where is cuttlefish, YT (I miss him because I like variety  in spite of the fact  he was very abusive to my posting (and me in ASF GCR thread)  in early days of my joining.


----------



## nulla nulla (16 June 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Ermmmmmmmm ....... Joe Blow is the owner of the site. The last person you want to hurl expletives at is the person who runs the show.
> 
> In saying that nunthewiser has a certain vernacular that leans towards the blue side on occasion. I guess this is why I like him.
> 
> ...




I've known nunthewiser for many years and know he can be outspoken. However I have never been on the recieving end of his occaisional bursts of vitriol.
He has received infractions before. We don't know the extent to which he pushed the envelope with Joe on this occaision but it is not for us to call the shots. 

Joes site, Joes rules, not hard to understand.

Maybe with some time under everyones belts, perspective can be reviewed and "life time ban"  can be reduced. You don't get life for murder these days, only in marriage  .


----------



## tech/a (16 June 2011)

This is a "stock Forum " community
Nun in my view contributed little.
Didn't mind him--- harmless enough but if you start dishing out rubbish to the guy who pays the bills then a life an is reasonable.
I'm sure he'll find a way to log back on.


----------



## cynic (16 June 2011)

Julia said:


> I think similarly, jb, especially regarding a couple of people who let us know they were struggling with depression.
> 
> This is where I'd hope we could maybe modify some of the personal attacks and insults.  It's so easy to toss out personal criticisms (as distinct from arguing the topic), and we just never know what emotional or other difficulties any poster may be trying to cope with at any time.
> 
> But perhaps I'm wrong here.  I suppose a stock forum isn't an emotional support organisation.  I'd be interested in the view of others on this.




As usual, you're very insightful Julia. 

I am personally acquainted with a number of people whom suffer chronic illnesses and are virtually housebound as a result. For such people internet forums on topics of common interest can provide a certain level of interaction with society. Unfortunately, such people due to their circumstances are often emotionally sensitive. Whilst I understand that this could be a significant impost on the moderators, hosts and other participants, the immense value of forums such as these as a means of inclusion within society cannot be overlooked.

The patient and tolerant efforts of the host/s, moderators and guests of this forum is highly commendable. It has not gone unnoticed. To date I've experienced more tolerance than perhaps was warranted given the explosive nature of several of my posts. I value the freedom of expression that this forum grants and genuinely hope that I haven't scared anyone away.

I think this forum is fantastic because of the way everyone can debate and banter on controversial topics whilst enjoying the protection of altruistic moderation. Whilst I understand the importance of maintaining harmony, I would hate to see the tolerance level lowered to the point of hasty exclusion as I fear that I might render myself ineligible or possibly find that certain very colourful and entertaining posters are no longer amongst our ranks.

I thank you all for your patient tolerance as I know I've "pushed the envelope" on a few too many occasions in recent times. 

I love this forum and applaud all for having done such a great job. Let's keep the baby and try to manage the bathwater as well as we can.

Well done to all ASFers!

and 

"Long live ASF!"


----------



## Glen48 (16 June 2011)

Looks like we have developed out own peers and become groupie's to them.
 Like Paris Hiton fans

 Me I like Glen 48 he seems to be caring, on the ball, greatest bloke I know.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (16 June 2011)

Glen48 said:


> Looks like we have developed out own peers and become groupie's to them.
> Like Paris Hiton fans
> 
> Me I like Glen 48 he seems to be caring, on the ball, greatest bloke I know.




I prefer Glen20 myself it keeps the room fresh and germ free..


----------



## Glen48 (16 June 2011)

He is my 1/2 bro... a true 1/2 wit


----------



## explod (16 June 2011)

Not checked the thread but Gumbylearner seems to have dissappeared.

He had some very interesting insights on world economics and is a qualified solicitor.  Think he lives in South Korea which probably gave that other perspective.


----------



## trainspotter (16 June 2011)

xyzedarteerf said:


> I prefer Glen20 myself it keeps the room fresh and germ free..




LOLOL ...... very apt !


----------



## springhill (20 July 2012)

Does anyone know what happened to Prospector? Havent seen that name on the threads for years


----------



## DB008 (20 July 2012)

What happened to members - 'chicken' & 'YOUNG TRADER' ???


----------



## Miner (22 July 2012)

where is Trader Paul and his predictions in Astrology ? It was good fun to read those funny one sided mails but now I am missing his posts
Cuttlefish is missing and so are there. 
In all ASF is behind the top position because of many good posties are just not there.


----------



## tech/a (22 July 2012)

Miner said:


> where is Trader Paul and his predictions in Astrology ? It was good fun to read those funny one sided mails but now I am missing his posts
> Cuttlefish is missing and so are there.
> In all ASF is behind the top position because of many good posties are just not there.




Paul died.
I think Kauri did as well!,


----------



## Julia (22 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Does anyone know what happened to Prospector? Havent seen that name on the threads for years



I'm in touch with her from time to time.  She and her husband made some pretty major changes in their business which have been absorbing her time and energy.  Hope she might come back some day.



Miner said:


> where is Trader Paul and his predictions in Astrology ? It was good fun to read those funny one sided mails but now I am missing his posts
> Cuttlefish is missing and so are there.
> In all ASF is behind the top position because of many good posties are just not there.






tech/a said:


> Paul died.
> I think Kauri did as well!,



I'm so very sorry to hear about Paul.  He was only young, wasn't he?  He did some very useful work in his personal life amongst addicted people.

Hope you're wrong about Kauri.

Miner, I also miss Cuttlefish, ditto Duckman.

Another person who disappeared a long time ago was your nemesis, Tech/A - Moneytree.
I think he had some system he was planning to sell?


----------



## Glen48 (22 July 2012)

SCM has gorn as well???


----------



## Miner (23 July 2012)

Julia said:


> I'm in touch with her from time to time.  She and her husband made some pretty major changes in their business which have been absorbing her time and energy.  Hope she might come back some day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh No ! I am so sad to learn about Paul Trader. Honestly, through ASF we probably developed some good relationship between some members whom we have never met or probably meet. Therefore, I am very much saddened by Paul's premature demise. Let his soul be rest in the peace of immortals. Thanks T/A for sharing this info.

I would like Julia to be right about Kauri. He was such an excellent value in this forum. My last  communication with him now more than 18 months ago looks like. Time flies. Then he mentioned  to stay away from ASF and stock market. But no more update since then. 

My best wishes to all living and mortal members of ASF - Life is very cruel indeed.


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to It's Snake Pliskin?


----------



## Julia (13 August 2013)

I haven't seen any posts from McLovin for some weeks.  Hopefully he's just travelling somewhere.
Anyone in touch with him?


----------



## CanOz (13 August 2013)

Julia said:


> I haven't seen any posts from McLovin for some weeks.  Hopefully he's just travelling somewhere.
> Anyone in touch with him?




I was thinking the same thing Juila....hope he's ok where ever he is.


----------



## burglar (13 August 2013)

CanOz said:


> I was thinking the same thing Juila....hope he's ok where ever he is.




I am missing cynic and his repartee!

(Gee, I nearly said clever repartee, but that would be a tautology!)


----------



## cynic (13 August 2013)

burglar said:


> I am missing cynic and his repartee!
> 
> (Gee, I nearly said clever repartee, but that would be a tautology!)




+1

I've also been missing my repartee!

I know I had it with me a few decades ago!

Where on Earth could it have gotten to, I wonder?

- - - Updated - - -



CanOz said:


> I was thinking the same thing Juila....hope he's ok where ever he is.




+1.


----------



## burglar (20 August 2013)

Julia said:


> I haven't seen any posts from McLovin for some weeks.  Hopefully he's just travelling somewhere.
> Anyone in touch with him?




McLovin is alive!
And yes, he has been "just travelling somewhere".


----------



## cynic (20 August 2013)

burglar said:


> McLovin is alive!
> And yes, he has been "just travelling somewhere".




Thanks for that burglar.

I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling relieved that McLovin's still with us.

I can't wait to see the McHappy snaps from his McTravels!


----------



## McLovin (22 August 2013)

Thanks guys, nice to know I'm loved!

I've just been over in Europe doing a little cycling. 

A little heads up, don't hit the vin hard the night before tackling the Pyrennes.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (20 January 2015)

*A shout out to the infamous condog*

My apologies if this is an incorrect place to put this message but I would really like to contact this guy - his message inbox is full. 

So condog if you are out there (or if anyone else has his email?)..

Long time.... you probably don't remember me but I followed you through AUT and SEA a couple of other big winners years ago. Paid off my house in part due to AUT.. not sure if you are active here but if I may ask a favour? Do you have any broker recommendations (that Perth based one... forget the name!) lately? Or recommendations in your portfolio that I may research?

I am back in SEA at 44c and looking to pump my holdings up more if oil keeps siding and SEA gets into the 30s.

I have paid a lot of attention to CDU.... Cloncurry copper miner since they first started developing due to their business being close to my work industry.

Only other stock I have now is MPL. That was a given profit though.

Hope your well! Cheers again.

(thanks admins if you can help me out)


----------



## Joe Blow (20 January 2015)

Hi BrightGreenGlow,

Condog did log into ASF about four months ago but he hasn't posted here in almost four years. The email address attached to his account is no longer functional, so he is unable to be contacted via email. 

I'm not sure if he still posts on other forums, but you could try hunting him down that way. I seem to remember him posting on HC, but can't say if he's still a regular over there.

Best of luck in your search, and I'm happy to hear you did well out his stock selections.


----------



## Ves (31 January 2015)

Anyone seen DrSmith or noco?


----------



## So_Cynical (31 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Anyone seen DrSmith or noco?




LOLZ - no where to be seen...oh the shame!

So much to contribute yet so little insight and understanding.


----------



## IFocus (31 January 2015)

Ves said:


> Anyone seen DrSmith or noco?





LOL steel capped boot to the groin I think


----------



## Ferret (12 February 2015)

What's happened to Calliope?  Did he finally get banned?


----------



## Joe Blow (12 February 2015)

Ferret said:


> What's happened to Calliope?  Did he finally get banned?




Yes. After being given infraction after infraction and temporary suspension after temporary suspension, I eventually suspended his account permanently. His determination to provoke others and disrupt the community was something that punitive measures could not change.


----------



## sails (25 April 2015)

Has anyone heard from Julia?  She stopped posting some time ago and I've had no reply to my last email asking if she is OK. I'm worried about her.  Joe, is she still logging on?  It doesn't give a date in the member's list for her name.


----------



## bellenuit (25 April 2015)

sails said:


> Has anyone heard from Julia?  She stopped posting some time ago and I've had no reply to my last email asking if she is OK. I'm worried about her.  Joe, is she still logging on?  It doesn't give a date in the member's list for her name.




I PMd her too a few weeks ago and got no reply. It is a worry. I think her last post was early March.


----------



## pixel (26 April 2015)

sails said:


> Has anyone heard from Julia?  She stopped posting some time ago and I've had no reply to my last email asking if she is OK. I'm worried about her.  Joe, is she still logging on?  It doesn't give a date in the member's list for her name.




In a personal email on March 4th, Julia mentioned that she had been in hospital with Pancreatitis, but checked herself out and gone home.
I'm no medical expert, apart from having suffered from P. myself and come out of it okay.

Would anyone living closer to her know how to make contact and check on her wellbeing?


----------



## bellenuit (26 April 2015)

pixel said:


> In a personal email on March 4th, Julia mentioned that she had been in hospital with Pancreatitis, but checked herself out and gone home.




If you look at "Find Latest Posts" under her profile, her most recent were all on March 4th.


----------



## explod (26 April 2015)

bellenuit said:


> If you look at "Find Latest Posts" under her profile, her most recent were all on March 4th.




I have been sending emails to Julia since the 6th of March but no response.   Last a couple of weeks back,  her last to me was 24th Feb.   Way out of character for her. 

Had wonered if she has gone to see a friend she mentioned some time back who lives overseas.   But the illness mentioned above may not bode well.   She is not one to seek attention or trouble others. 

Uncle Festivus lives nearer to her region,  if prompted may have an idea.


----------



## Miner (27 April 2015)

explod said:


> I have been sending emails to Julia since the 6th of March but no response.   Last a couple of weeks back,  her last to me was 24th Feb.   Way out of character for her.
> 
> Had wonered if she has gone to see a friend she mentioned some time back who lives overseas.   But the illness mentioned above may not bode well.   She is not one to seek attention or trouble others.
> 
> Uncle Festivus lives nearer to her region,  if prompted may have an idea.



Folks
a very sad news to share that I got a news from Julia's family today that after a brief illness she has  passed away on 23 March.
We will all miss her dearly in the forum and condolence to her family. 
Regards


----------



## Joe Blow (27 April 2015)

Miner said:


> Folks
> a very sad news to share that I got a news from Julia's family today that after a brief illness she has  passed away on 23 March.
> We will all miss her dearly in the forum and condolence to her family.
> Regards




Miner, some posts were split off from this thread earlier today to create a permanent memorial thread for Julia: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29808


----------



## explod (27 April 2015)

Joe Blow said:


> Miner, some posts were split off from this thread earlier today to create a permanent memorial thread for Julia: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29808




Was reading back to find post from Julia very concerned for the whereabouts and welfare of others,  Jan/feb 2015. 

Somehow these posts are very precious and need to part of the monument to her wonderful being.


----------



## pixel (27 April 2015)

In this context, although by sheer coincidence, I came across the attached article in today's newspaper. It definitely gives food for thought that everybody with a "digital presence" ought to consider. Don't wait for the Lawmakers to catch up - they're hopelessly behind technology and will fall ever further behind.

*TAKE ACTION YOURSELF!*


----------



## CanOz (24 October 2015)

Has anyone heard from burglar?? Haven't seen him post for ages, hope he's doing ok.

Also, Lesm, I knew he had been ill....hope he's ok too


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 March 2016)

Where is anyone? Least posts recently than I can remember ever. Has someone run the forum down? Have traders been carved up in the bear market?


----------



## Joe Blow (14 March 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Where is anyone? Least posts recently than I can remember ever. Has someone run the forum down? Have traders been carved up in the bear market?




I must admit to being at a bit of a loss myself. I have been tempted to say something about the lack of posting, which seemed to start about a month or so ago, but wasn't quite sure what to say.

In any case, I would really like to get things back on track. I've seen other forums become ghost towns due to a lack of posting and I'd really hate to see that happen here. I'm willing to listen to any and all suggestions about what changes people would like to see at ASF to get them to post more often. I did have plans in the second half of last year to re-work the website by changing forum platforms and adding some more content, but had to shelve those plans temporarily due to some ongoing legal issues. However, this is now back on my radar so if anyone has any suggestions or ideas please don't be afraid to let me know what they are.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (14 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I must admit to being at a bit of a loss myself. I have been tempted to say something about the lack of posting, which seemed to start about a month or so ago, but wasn't quite sure what to say.
> 
> In any case, I would really like to get things back on track. I've seen other forums become ghost towns due to a lack of posting and I'd really hate to see that happen here. I'm willing to listen to any and all suggestions about what changes people would like to see at ASF to get them to post more often. I did have plans in the second half of last year to re-work the website by changing forum platforms and adding some more content, but had to shelve those plans temporarily due to some ongoing legal issues. However, this is now back on my radar so if anyone has any suggestions or ideas please don't be afraid to let me know what they are.




If it gets bad, turn it into a "how to trade" educational fourm.  The value of ASF is in education and system development, hardware, software, set ups. HC has the market cornered on stock specific posting.


----------



## Faramir (14 March 2016)

Springhill popped back after a long absence. Now he has disappear. Burglar, please come back. Tech/a definitely wants a break.

Even my fav guys like craft, mclovin, ves, galumay, value collector, ROE, etc are quiet. I see their names when I log in but they must be very busy as well. I'm guilty of not posting much.

Even DeepState is quieter than normal even though he is still active.

We must all be too busy. February and March must be the time to start new things which takes our time away from posting. Still, there are lots of fantastic old posts here.

Writing an informed post takes so much effort: especially from an uninformed person like me. Maybe no one has the time.

One person I miss but sadly she can't come back from Heaven is Julia. Wonderful people like her are very rare.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 March 2016)

I would like to make one quick observation about posting. Being a forum administrator for almost twelve years has taught me a thing or two about forum dynamics, and one of the things I have learned is that posting leads to more posting. I have seen it time and time again, and what has happened in this thread tonight demonstrates it very clearly. Just one post can sometimes generate pages and pages of discussion and debate.

Please help those who are new and who come to ASF with questions seeking help. It may encourage them to stick around and become a regular contributor. Also consider adding your thoughts in threads where you have something to contribute to the discussion, even if it's only a few sentences. It may very well kickstart a posting spree and end up generating some great discussion.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I would like to make one quick observation about posting. Being a forum administrator for almost twelve years has taught me a thing or two about forum dynamics, and one of the things I have learned is that posting leads to more posting. I have seen it time and time again, and what has happened in this thread tonight demonstrates it very clearly. Just one post can sometimes generate pages and pages of discussion and debate.
> 
> Please help those who are new and who come to ASF with questions seeking help. It may encourage them to stick around and become a regular contributor. Also consider adding your thoughts in threads where you have something to contribute to the discussion, even if it's only a few sentences. It may very well kickstart a posting spree and end up generating some great discussion.




What about *you*?  You never post, other than very occasional admin stuff.

No one here would even know if you trade!


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> What about *you*?  You never post, other than very occasional admin stuff.
> 
> No one here would even know if you trade!




Most admins don't want to "throw their weight around", and leave it to the members to do the posting.

That's fair enough in my view but Joe is a reasonable person and if he wants to post that's fine too imo.


----------



## Logique (15 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> I must admit to being at a bit of a loss myself. I have been tempted to say something about the lack of posting, which seemed to start about a month or so ago, but wasn't quite sure what to say... ...However, this is now back on my radar so if anyone has any suggestions or ideas please don't be afraid to let me know what they are.



Make it a bull market for shares again. People too busy negatively gearing houses atm.  

I remember the Telstra listing, the tech rush, the coal rush, the copper rush, the gold rush, the rare earths rush...heady times


----------



## Joe Blow (15 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> What about *you*?  You never post, other than very occasional admin stuff.
> 
> No one here would even know if you trade!




Because I'm the administrator I don't wish to make myself a political figure. The more I involve myself in the various discussions and reveal my views on a range of topics, the more people are likely to form a view of me politically and this may affect the way they see ASF. I must confess to reading ASF for pleasure, but I seek to remain as objective and apolitical as possible and the only way to ensure this is to abstain from posting here, apart from the occasional admin stuff. 

I am an active member of some other forums though, and have been involved in online communities since 2001.



Logique said:


> Make it a bull market for shares again. People too busy negatively gearing houses atm.
> 
> I remember the Telstra listing, the tech rush, the coal rush, the copper rush, the gold rush, the rare earths rush...heady times




I think it's going to be hard to capture the late 90's and 2003 to 2008 again but I'd love to see it return. I'm sure it will in some form, once the shine wears off residential property and people look to other markets to turn a profit. Look at the US market though, it was in a raging bull market from 2009 to 2015 but the mood was different. That exuberance you mentioned was missing. The GFC took the wind out of a lot of people's sails and it's going to be hard to convince many of them to return to financial markets, especially when residential property continues to do so well.


----------



## Tisme (15 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Because I'm the administrator I don't wish to make myself a political figure. The more I involve myself in the various discussions and reveal my views on a range of topics, the more people are likely to form a view of me politically and this may affect the way they see ASF. I must confess to reading ASF for pleasure, but I seek to remain as objective and apolitical as possible and the only way to ensure this is to abstain from posting here, apart from the occasional admin stuff.
> 
> I am an active member of some other forums though, and have been involved in online communities since 2001.





Agree. Being neutral doesn't sit well with members who need to belong to a prefabricated political party manifesto.... perhaps this party is the one for Admins:

https://independentaustralia.net/politics/politics-display/the-apolitical-party,7848


----------



## explod (15 March 2016)

Interesting time at the moment. 

A lot of volatility in world markets,  currencies and the like.  Politically and militarily also,  but to a degree that has me feeling melancholy or nonplussed.   I meet a lot of ordinary people day to day at the recycled timber shed at Thomastown here in Victoria and this feeling of disquiet is widespread with many views on understanding the problems but hands in the air on solutions. 

And this is very evident at the top with Government leaders going with the wind and undecided.  

Had a fellow in the other day selecting timber to make tables,  he used to work in mines in WA,  cannot find work so trying this.  We have people like this coming in too often unfortunately.  I have also drawn back from discussing such matters as some regard one as a doomsayer. 

But somewhere along the line of late we seem to have hit a wall, (is it the end of expansionism/productivity,  for example) and could be a reflection of what has happened on ASF to some degree.  A feeling of disquiet. 

As Administrator Joe I have always felt your position as one I trust and look up to.  

With thought and input solutions will come.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2016)

Maybe people find Facemask and Twatter easier to use.

 I don't and avoid them.


----------



## Glen48 (15 March 2016)

I gave it away when I found out it is not a forum were you can discuss thoughts and ideas


----------



## Bill M (15 March 2016)

Glen48 said:


> I gave it away when I found out it is not a forum were you can discuss thoughts and ideas




This forum is one of the most free and least censored I know. I can't think of anything that you can't talk about (unless it is against the law). So what in particular can't you discuss?


----------



## Glen48 (15 March 2016)

Bill M said:


> This forum is one of the most free and least censored I know. I can't think of anything that you can't talk about (unless it is against the law). So what in particular can't you discuss?




To many quick to degenerate if you make spelling mistake  or some other irrelevant error,


----------



## Bill M (15 March 2016)

What's happened to 

burglar -  last on 5/5/2015

sydboy007  -  last on 16/1/2016


calliope  -  last on 6/12/2015

I miss these guys


----------



## Bill M (15 March 2016)

Glen48 said:


> To many quick to degenerate if you make spelling mistake  or some other irrelevant error,




Usually they don't do that but I find that when they do it is because they can not substantiate their side of the debate. 

Really on some forums almost anything can be censored and on some you can not even discuss an administrators decision. It's like, "what I say goes or you get banned". 

I think Joe gives us plenty of room for open debate but I do get what you mean about petty grammar or spelling mistakes that some kick out of hassling you over.


----------



## SirRumpole (15 March 2016)

Bill M said:


> What's happened to
> 
> burglar -  last on 5/5/2015
> 
> ...




People die, move overseas, get too busy or just lose interest.

It' natural phenomenon not specifically related to this particular forum.


----------



## explod (15 March 2016)

Glen48 said:


> To many quick to degenerate if you make spelling mistake  or some other irrelevant error,




This I particularly agree with and on reflection has tempered my involvement,  particularly on the climate thread.


----------



## craft (15 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Because I'm the administrator I don't wish to make myself a political figure. The more I involve myself in the various discussions and reveal my views on a range of topics, the more people are likely to form a view of me politically and this may affect the way they see ASF.




ASF may not reflect your views because you keep them under wraps but that does not stop ASF from having a strong political identity. In the absences of moderation that identity reflects the most vocal tribalism. How helpful or harmful is that identity in attracting, retaining posters. My opinion is that its causing you a lot of harm. 




Gringotts Bank said:


> HC has the market cornered on stock specific posting.




There is absolutely a network effect for stock discussion. Why talk to yourself on ASF when you can be involved in a stock discussion on another site?

So stock discussion has no critical mass on ASF and non-stock is dominated by tribalism, which IMO is best handled by avoidance = No reason to post here = BORING = cardinal sin for *stock* forum survival.


----------



## McLovin (15 March 2016)

We seem to go over this every three months or so. Nothing changes though.



craft said:


> My opinion is that its causing you a lot of harm.




+1





craft said:


> So stock discussion has no critical mass on ASF and non-stock is dominated by tribalism, which IMO is best handled by avoidance = No reason to post here = BORING = cardinal sin for *stock* forum survival.




+1

I come less and less.


----------



## captain black (15 March 2016)

craft said:


> ASF may not reflect your views because you keep them under wraps but that does not stop ASF from having a strong political identity. In the absences of moderation that identity reflects the most vocal tribalism. How helpful or harmful is that identity in attracting, retaining posters. *My opinion is that its causing you a lot of harm.*
> 
> There is absolutely a network effect for stock discussion. Why talk to yourself on ASF when you can be involved in a stock discussion on another site?
> 
> So stock discussion has no critical mass on ASF and non-stock is dominated by tribalism, which IMO is best handled by avoidance = No reason to post here = BORING = cardinal sin for *stock* forum survival.




+1000


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 March 2016)

Communication is extremely difficult at the best of times.  I think the difficulty can increase to impossible levels when someone has expertise in a certain area(s).  When no one understands what you're saying, it can feel very isolating.  I'm thinking of certain posters like deepstate, snatch, skc etc.

Speaking of expertise, there'd be people for whom "how to make a forum popular" is their whole life.  I guess you've looked into that Joe?


----------



## Joe Blow (15 March 2016)

Thank you for all the feedback. I'm going to refrain from responding in any detail until everyone who wants to has shared their thoughts on the topic. I'm looking for as much feedback as I can get and invite everyone to share their thoughts.



Gringotts Bank said:


> Speaking of expertise, there'd be people for whom "how to make a forum popular" is their whole life.  I guess you've looked into that Joe?




I think a forum's popularity depends on your target market. What makes a forum popular to a teenage audience is probably going to turn off those in an older age bracket. Every community is different. Even after 12 years of trying to wrap my head around it, the secret formula still eludes me.


----------



## sinner (15 March 2016)

ASF is just like watching Q&A on a Monday night. You can be an idiot or a monster but Tony Jones is still going to give you time to say whatever stupid crap you came on to say and "politely" cut off the smart or sane person trying to question you. Occasionally someone will say something obvious and there is clapping from the sidelines.

Only reason I bother to write posts still is because people message or emailed me:
a ) asking me to come back and post.
b ) asking the same question and easier to just write 1 post answering 3 or 4 people asking same question.

Can easily absorb all the *useful, intelligent, funny* posts in about 20 minutes on a Sunday arvo, so don't really bother coming here to read on a daily basis either.


----------



## cynic (15 March 2016)

One of the things that I  have been appreciative of is the allowance for members to freely express their diverse views. At times this has come at a cost to the atmosphere of this forum, but I believe that, at the very least, anyone with an opposing viewpoint had the opportunity to express it!

At times I've seen threads become extremely animated as a side effect of a single member becoming abrasive in their postings.
Although not all of the content was desirable, there was usually something of worth contained in some responses to those provocative posts.

Whilst these might not be the best threads to mention (given that the poster concerned was directly insulting another member),but, have you noticed how much quieter the elliot wave threads are now that a certain abusive poster is no longer a part of this forum?


----------



## Bill M (15 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Thank you for all the feedback. I'm going to refrain from responding in any detail until everyone who wants to has shared their thoughts on the topic. I'm looking for as much feedback as I can get and invite everyone to share their thoughts.




OK, I really think that your decision not to show your political bias is a good thing, nobody knows and it's your private thing. It is better for an administrator to stay neutral, I mean this is a stock forum after all. If you were to show your political affiliations then at least 33% of members would find that uncomfortable and would not want to get into political discussions with you. I would rather (if I was an administrator) stay neutral and keep everybody happy. Having said that, I can't see why you don't comment on shares or other investments, I like everybodys input on that.


----------



## Faramir (15 March 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Where is anyone? Least posts recently than I can remember ever. Has someone run the forum down? Have traders been carved up in the bear market?




Hi Wysiwyg
Thank you for posting. Joe Blow was right. One post can start off a series of posts. Some of my fav ppl have come back. Ironically they have posted here. Can't wait when they post in other areas. All the experts have can their say. Can I say something as a beginner? It was easy for me to post simple questions. I received logical answers. Thank you everyone.

Those who have helped me: thank you. Those who have helped me and have taken a break. Thank you and I hope that you may find time to come back. We may ask "where are you?" I will understand if you want to take a short break. I hope that you can come back one day.

There is so much knowledge here: to be shared, debated, exchanged and to be appreciated.


----------



## Junior (16 March 2016)

Some feedback:

I've been a member for a long time....primarily lurking (I log in 5 days a week), occasionally posting.

*Navigation*
When I first logged in I found the number of different forums overwhelming, so I found the 'Quick Links>Today's Posts' useful.  Since I first joined, I've only ever arrived at the forums through this link.  If I want to post regarding a specific stock I'll use the Search function.

*Activity*
Agreed with the others, have noticed a decline in activity.  The most active threads started going around in circles a long time ago, so I might have a quick look at these threads, but typically don't post as I don't want to be engaged in an argument.  These are the threads on politics, religion, gay marriage.

Threads I enjoy the most are discussions on economics, superannuation, and discussions re the direction of the ASX and other markets, including charts & tech analysis.  Also specific stock discussion, which as noted, has been in decline.  I find if I post in a stock thread, it might be days or weeks before someone adds to it.

*Members*
Tech/a and Julia were key members here, their moving on has been to the forums' detriment.

*Solution*
What can be done to increase activity?  I don't know.  We need knowledgeable posters to post frequently....discussing issues with each other but also with beginners.  Perhaps there's a way to encourage/promote subject matter experts.


----------



## SirRumpole (16 March 2016)

> The most active threads started going around in circles a long time ago, so I might have a quick look at these threads, but typically don't post as I don't want to be engaged in an argument. These are the threads on politics, religion, gay marriage.




There is no need to be involved in an argument unless you want to. If you post an opinion an someone posts an opposite view you don't have to carry it on.

One thing that fascinates me is the gap between the number of views and the number of posts.

eg

"Resisting Climate hysteria"  351,164 views vs 7,175 posts, almost 50 views per post.

So there are people out there reading but not bothering to post. 

Views get revenue via ads so I guess that is good for Joe but if there are no posts then the viewing will obviously dry up.


----------



## nioka (16 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Thank you for all the feedback. I'm going to refrain from responding in any detail until everyone who wants to has shared their thoughts on the topic. I'm looking for as much feedback as I can get and invite everyone to share their thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> I think a forum's popularity depends on your target market. What makes a forum popular to a teenage audience is probably going to turn off those in an older age bracket. Every community is different. Even after 12 years of trying to wrap my head around it, the secret formula still eludes me.




I get disappointed when I can find no discussion on a stock that can have multiple posts with many opinions and useful information to absorb on other forums.

I have also changed my investing methods away from ASF listed stocks, where I believe the ASX allows bot trading too much opportunity for manipulation, to investing in unlisted companies where I can have more say in how my money is spent.

Catch22. Stocks need to be discussed frequently to encourage more discussion. Facebook etc have taken over general chat.


----------



## Tisme (16 March 2016)

Could probably chart a trajectory that follows the downhill run of the economy since the new govt came into power and the death spiral after the first budget + slumping commodity prices and slower growth in demand..... ouch 

Might find a lot of members have had to get a job or worse; protect it.

Telling everyone that all is GDP rosey on the back of over valued property doesn't install too much confidence and time to play on discussion boards, as many shore up their shakey leveraged investments.


----------



## Craton (16 March 2016)

With the advent of FB and Twitter, forum participation has been waning on most forums I visit. I reckon its the appeal of FB and the like, one point of entry to a lot of places. If you're a social butterfly that's fine I guess.

One of the reasons I'm not into FB is I simply don't have time to read every post my "friends" have posted, I have my own life to lead and it doesn't involve telling the whole world (and PRISM and other snoops) what I just had for lunch.

Yes, we miss tech/a and Julia and no doubt many other posters but hey, that's life. Also I suspect this to be true of a lot of us that are not office bound, participation rates ebb and flow due to circumstances at any given point in time. Right now I am making the time to post here, a choice I've made because I think its important.

Further, the role of Administrator is not an easy one. I think that Joe has it right, he gives us plenty of room to discuss and grow without letting his biases get in the way. Tough gig that!

ASF's appeal for me though is the level of knowledge that is imparted here. Even the more contentious social discussion threads have opened my eyes to other points of view that I'd never thought of, nor considered.

One last point as well, we all have diverse interests and time is not a commodity one can bandie around willy nilly. There is life away from online activities and those activities need our attention too. 

A question to Joe.
Does participation rates increase in the cooler/winter months? 

My way of thinking is that while daylight saving is with us, we tend to socialize more away from the Internet. In winter we tend to be house bound.

Anyway, sometimes its just a slow news day...


----------



## McLovin (16 March 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> There is no need to be involved in an argument unless you want to. If you post an opinion an someone posts an opposite view you don't have to carry it on.




That's true, but the "vibe" of those threads sets the tone, especially for new/prospective members. I remember a poster, I think it was pixel, telling someone interested in investing he met at a BBQ, who was Muslim, that he should check out ASF. The first thing that greeted him were the latest posts in one of the Muslim bashing threads. He never returned.


----------



## Joe Blow (16 March 2016)

Bill M said:


> Having said that, I can't see why you don't comment on shares or other investments, I like everybodys input on that.




I don't generally talk about stocks because of regulatory concerns. There is some regulation of internet chat sites in what is referred to as ASIC's Regulatory Guide 162 that was issued originally in 2000 and revised in 2007. I have certain obligations as an IDS (internet discussion site) operator that complicates matters a little so I decided early on just to stick to posting about administrative topics with some limited input in threads that are non-controversial in nature.



Craton said:


> A question to Joe.
> Does participation rates increase in the cooler/winter months?




Not that I've noticed. I don't think traffic levels are connected to the weather/temperature as much as interest in the stock market generally. When the market is going up there is a bit more interest and when it's flat or going down interest declines a little.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 March 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Where is anyone? Least posts recently than I can remember ever. Has someone run the forum down? Have traders been carved up in the bear market?






Joe Blow said:


> I must admit to being at a bit of a loss myself. I have been tempted to say something about the lack of posting, which seemed to start about a month or so ago, but wasn't quite sure what to say.
> 
> In any case, I would really like to get things back on track. I've seen other forums become ghost towns due to a lack of posting and I'd really hate to see that happen here. I'm willing to listen to any and all suggestions about what changes people would like to see at ASF to get them to post more often. I did have plans in the second half of last year to re-work the website by changing forum platforms and adding some more content, but had to shelve those plans temporarily due to some ongoing legal issues. However, this is now back on my radar so if anyone has any suggestions or ideas please don't be afraid to let me know what they are.




This is a very interesting thread. The fall off in posts probably has nothing to do with the style or content of posts, or people getting their keks in a knot over comments in the General thread. 

Business and commerce is in a huge lull, worse recently, at least in North Queensland anyway. Everyone is quiet. 

Now that those who buy from our huge big Resources Quarry are in a slowdown may be the ultimate cause of it all. Unfortunately there is little political leadership at any level, from any party since John Howard was voted out, which doesn't help. 

I would envisage that there will be a recovery, not quite yet, but not too far away. I agree with Joe's comment ( not quoted ) re posting going up on a bull and down in a bear. The drop in ASF posting will be temporary. I have not be posting for other reasons, rather than anything to do with ASF. I intend to post more frequently again. It is by far the best investing forum in Australia.

gg


----------



## pixel (16 March 2016)

Over the years, I have been - and still am - active on a number of Share Market Forums. From my own observation, I can agree that the intensity of member participation waxes and wanes with bullish-/bearishness of Markets in general. *But that is only a fairly small cause and effect.*

A Forum's characteristic "climate" has by far the greatest influence on members' willingness to participate. We all know it takes considerable time and effort to put one's views into a post. If the result is -

ignored
derided
taken out of context
there comes a point of diminished or even no return.
That happened on one Forum, which has since folded completely. Another one is not far from that point, as it musters only a handful or two of new posts on a good day. 
General disinterest may play some part, but most sapping are repetitive and controversial replies that remain unmoderated.

Joe's hands-off approach must not be confused with lack of moderation: When members are generally civil with one another, or know who is so far "out there" that their rants are best left alone, there rarely arises the need to pull someone into line. But when it is needed, it must be done clinically and quickly - even at the risk of losing one member. In this regard, ASF is by far the most "culturally diverse, yet civilised" Forum in its class. I can ignore topics that don't particularly appeal to me. I can quickly locate a specific stock discussion that I wish to read up on or add a comment to. And it doesn't take me long to find current additions/ questions that I then feel inclined to add my 

None of that applies to HC - and I hope we'll never aspire to rack up their number of "posts" per day. Just finding some relevant opinion (as opposed to one-line ramps) about a particular topic can take an eternity, the way threads are presented. And unless you belong to some "inner circle" - which I presume exists - your questions and contributions remain unacknowledged. Reason enough for me to go there only once in a blue moon: mainly when someone here or over the road refers to specifics mentioned "there".


----------



## SirRumpole (17 March 2016)

As someone else said, what keeps me coming back is the knowledgable contributions of people like Smurf  et al.

Quality posters need to be encouraged to keep coming back.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (17 March 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> As someone else said, what keeps me coming back is the knowledgable contributions of people like Smurf  et al.
> 
> Quality posters need to be encouraged to keep coming back.




Yes that's very true, and as silly as it might sound, a 'thumbs up' option is an easy way to provide a reward for effort.  Some people really do give a lot of themselves and it's nice to be recognized.


----------



## pixel (17 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yes that's very true, and as silly as it might sound, a 'thumbs up' option is an easy way to provide a reward for effort.  Some people really do give a lot of themselves and it's nice to be recognized.








It also avoids some of those short "Agree" replies that don't add anything new to a thread; saves time and clutter.


----------



## basilio (17 March 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Yes that's very true, and as silly as it might sound, a 'thumbs up' option is an easy way to provide a reward for effort.  Some people really do give a lot of themselves and it's nice to be recognized.




Simple, clean and I think worthwhile. Plus 10

____________________________________________________________________

Overall I think the point of a stock market forum has disappeared in the last 4-5 years. The reality is that the enthusiasm for many punters is the speculative end of the market.  The facts are that the speccies had their day pre 2008  with only a few fliers since then. Essentially most people have lost their money attempting to uncover the next high flying stock. Even more significantly the market just won't allow any rise in speculative stock to hold.  Profits are taken as soon as they emerge.

In that context the next line of stock winners is trying to analyse and predict quality companies that have a good chance to succeed over a 2-5 year period. In fact this might be a worthwhile thread to begin to perhaps encourage people to share their research and maybe even make a useful addition to their portfolios.


----------



## Logique (17 March 2016)

Bill M said:


> What's happened to
> 
> burglar -  last on 5/5/2015
> 
> ...



I think Calliope got banned


----------



## trainspotter (17 March 2016)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would envisage that there will be a recovery, not quite yet, but not too far away. I agree with Joe's comment ( not quoted ) re posting going up on a bull and down in a bear. The drop in ASF posting will be temporary. I have not be posting for other reasons, rather than anything to do with ASF. I intend to post more frequently again. It is by far the best investing forum in Australia.
> 
> gg




Hear hear to gg statements!!

As for lack of posting and or quality of poster (such a word?) I think Craton has got the best grasp on things. 

I myself am of this opinion ...



> If your audience is still paying attention after the first 8 seconds, you have approximately 4 minutes and 52 seconds until their attention spans are exhausted. The average adult attention span has plummeted from 12 minutes a decade ago to just 5 minutes now, according to a Fortune.com article.




Me personally if it is not grabbing my attention after 8 seconds I am generally not going to pursue much further. This is not a slight on ASF. It is what happens in the real world. We are bombarded with information from that many different media outlets and receive signals from subliminal and mainstream advertising along with social media and occasionally what the next door neighbours opinion is. We have been conditioned to ignore.

Also the same constructive debate has been mulled over and digested and hashed and regurgitated and picked over like a carcass on the Serengeti plains in Africa. This goes for general chat only (and the Australian property price thingy)  ... stocks never bore me.

There have been some absolute legends post in here ... their opines created diversity and comment whether it was ridicule or boasting. Like Superman needs Lex Luthor and Spiderman needed Doc Ock it would be a very boring place if we all formed a circle and sang Kum by yah around a fire now wouldn't it??

Good to see you back posting GG


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 March 2016)

Thanks TS. A good post.

It's good to be back.

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (20 March 2016)

ok here's my solution.

Add thumbs up with value 1, 3 or 5.

[5 thumbs up = 'wow you helped me enormously, thanks for spending the time on that post'.  ]

At the end of each month, highest *total *TU gets $200, second $100, third $50

What does this achieve?

-- new posters get bombarded with helpful info, and will decide to stay and ask more questions
-- experienced posters get something back for their effort
-- total traffic increases.

If you don't have the cash, do away with the stock tipping prize and add a few more ads to pay for it.

Not sure how to monitor rigging; still thinking on that.


----------



## Valued (29 March 2016)

One option may be to market ASF differently, perhaps not as a stock forum. From what I have seen, and this may be biased due to the threads I tend to look at, not so many people come her for stock tips or to consider individual stocks. A lot of regular posters are more interested in international markets like forex, commodities and indices rather than individual stocks. That could be one aspect but the more interesting posts here in my opinions are about broader concepts, like macroeconomics, international markets, tools, software and fundamental and technical analysis. I am not sure if Aussie Derivatives Forums has the same ring to it though

I am aware in saying this there are a number of people specifically interested in trading equities but those regulars can still discuss that, it's just more of a marketing thing.


----------



## Joe Blow (29 March 2016)

Once again, thank you for all the feedback. I appreciate it all, the good and the not so good.



craft said:


> ASF may not reflect your views because you keep them under wraps but that does not stop ASF from having a strong political identity. In the absences of moderation that identity reflects the most vocal tribalism. How helpful or harmful is that identity in attracting, retaining posters. My opinion is that its causing you a lot of harm.




I think that this issue of political discussion and censorship is probably the one that seems to cause the most division. I must confess that I struggle with the issue myself and often wonder where the right place to draw the line is. Experience has taught me that what is going too far for some is not far enough for others, and ultimately it is all very much a grey area and the question of what is acceptable and what isn't is probably different for every person. I do tend to err on the side of free speech for a couple of reasons. The first is that there are ways of filtering out those whose views you find objectionable, such as using the ignore list or just avoiding particular threads altogether. Another is that too much moderation usually leads to accusations of bias and feelings of resentment. For example, if I moderate an anti-muslim migration post in an immigration thread thread then I am automatically anti-muslim to some, irrespective of what caused me to moderate it in the first place. This is only one hypothetical example and can be applied to any position on any topic. This is why I tend to step in only when the opinions expressed are so hateful or so over-the-top as to be considered unacceptable by most people. In the end, that is usually where I draw the line. 

If ASF has a strong political identity then it is one that has evolved on its own. I'm not interested in pushing a political agenda or using moderation to achieve that end. In my opinion, ASF is a pretty civilised place for the most part. There are almost no forum trolls here and even the most extreme views expressed are no more extreme than the sort of views expressed in an average episode of Q&A. My aim is to strike a balance between free speech and civilised debate. Finding the right balance *is* a real challenge, and I am always open to feedback from those who think I am getting it wrong.



craft said:


> There is absolutely a network effect for stock discussion. Why talk to yourself on ASF when you can be involved in a stock discussion on another site?
> 
> So stock discussion has no critical mass on ASF and non-stock is dominated by tribalism, which IMO is best handled by avoidance = No reason to post here = BORING = cardinal sin for *stock* forum survival.




I agree that a lack of stock discussion is a big problem, and I would love to see more of it. Whether or not it is something that is caused by the nature of the non-stock discussion is something I'm not sure about and would be interested in getting more feedback on from others. 

Ultimately, more stock related discussion is simply a matter of people posting more in stock threads. I really don't think it's any more complicated than that. When someone goes to a lot of effort to post something in a stock thread and they don't get any response I understand that it is discouraging. For that reason I encourage people to reply to the posts of others in stock threads and share their thoughts, even if it's only a sentence or two.  A small effort can often yield substantial results.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 March 2016)

Valued said:


> One option may be to market ASF differently, perhaps not as a stock forum.




I do see that ASF is substantially a financial / investment forum rather than purely a stock forum as such.

Aussie Investment Forums? Aussie Finance Forums?

As for the off-topic (general chat) stuff:

Politics doesn't worry me, indeed I'd argue that politics as a general topic does have some relevance to investment. What's the number one issue that keeps coming up again and again politically? Well that would be the economy. Even if the actual issue being discussed is non-economic, politics still does have some broad overall relevance in terms of who's in government and who isn't and noting that non-economic (as well as economic) policies do have some influence over who wins elections and who doesn't.

Off-topic stuff that has no relevance to investing - no problem as long as it's in the appropriate section. Just about every forum has a place for off-topic posts and it shouldn't detract from ASF generally given that it's easily ignored for those not interested. But if someone wants to post photos of their fishing trip then I see no problem there. And if someone wants to say that all the restaurants in town x are crap, well there's your business opportunity to go there and open a decent one. Etc.

Religion is the one and only thing that does concern me somewhat. Some people are open to such discussion but many do get easily offended when it comes to religion and I can see how that could deter them from staying around if they're sensitive on the subject.


----------



## sptrawler (29 March 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> Ultimately, more stock related discussion is simply a matter of people posting more in stock threads. I really don't think it's any more complicated than that. When someone goes to a lot of effort to post something in a stock thread and they don't get any response I understand that it is discouraging. For that reason I encourage people to reply to the posts of others in stock threads and share their thoughts, even if it's only a sentence or two.  A small effort can often yield substantial results.




I don't mind posting in the general thread, but hate posting in the specific stocks thread. 
This is mainly due, to my own lack of confidence, in any personal belief in the underlying integrity of a stocks value.
I have been in the market for nearly 30 years and still find it has no rhyme or reason. It is driven by market manipulation, self centred management and herd mentality, therefore it is very difficult IMO to post other than an educated guess.
I personally try to adopt a policy of buy and hold a core of companies, that make the foundations of my holdings, then gamble on a small percentage free cash.
However I do find there is a wealth of knowledge on ASF regarding financial matters, be it regarding tax matters, superannuation, general financial, real estate and political matters.
Maybe it's an age thing, maybe a lot of the posters on ASF are old enough to know " unless you have something intelligent to say, say nothing"?
Who knows


----------



## SirRumpole (30 March 2016)

I wonder if the advent of algorithmic speed trading has contributed to a lack of interest in trading by small investors and therefore a drop off of interest in forums like this ?

Lets face it, small investors are just not in the race when it comes to trading. Computers that have direct access to the ASX computers have the advantage as this article points out.

http://www.smh.com.au/money/investing/share-wars-how-the-robots-are-robbing-you-20120825-24t4t.html


----------



## CanOz (30 March 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder if the advent of algorithmic speed trading has contributed to a lack of interest in trading by small investors and therefore a drop off of interest in forums like this ?
> 
> Lets face it, small investors are just not in the race when it comes to trading. Computers that have direct access to the ASX computers have the advantage as this article points out.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/money/investing/share-wars-how-the-robots-are-robbing-you-20120825-24t4t.html




That article is four years old, a virtual lifetime away. Some of it may still apply, but it's certainly out of date.


----------



## basilio (30 March 2016)

sptrawler said:


> I don't mind posting in the general thread, but hate posting in the specific stocks thread.
> This is mainly due, to my own lack of confidence, in any personal belief in the underlying integrity of a stocks value.
> I have been in the market for nearly 30 years and still find it has no rhyme or reason. *It is driven by market manipulation, self centred management and herd mentality, therefore it is very difficult IMO to post other than an educated guess.*
> I personally try to adopt a policy of buy and hold a core of companies, that make the foundations of my holdings, then gamble on a small percentage free cash.
> ...




Tend to agree. Particularly the part I bolded.

I can't actually understand how funds ect are supposedly making money from the market.  From my perspective it seems to be struggling to even hold it's feet. At the spec end it is a disaster. Makes it very hard to feel confident about any need venture and as I see it any short term profit seems to be taken very quickly.


----------



## Logique (30 March 2016)

SirRumpole said:


> I wonder if the advent of algorithmic speed trading has contributed to a lack of interest in trading by small investors and therefore a drop off of interest in forums like this ?
> 
> Lets face it, small investors are just not in the race when it comes to trading. Computers that have direct access to the ASX computers have the advantage as this article points out.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/money/investing/share-wars-how-the-robots-are-robbing-you-20120825-24t4t.html



As you say, it's almost impossible to compete with the bots and high speed computer links used nowadays.

No wonder the forum focus has drifted to longer term outlook, superannuation, market indices/index funds and so forth.  Where the bots can't beat you with millisecond trades. 

Also I think Smurf is correct in saying that a lot of the political comment is finance/investment related, eg negative gearing, GST and tax reform generally.


----------



## get better (30 March 2016)

One thing I've noticed is that most people in Australia are more interested in property than shares/other financial instruments. Not 

I have tried to find like minded people in real life interested in shares etc but have struggled ever since I started the journey 5 years ago. I even went as far as putting together my own tiger group thinking that I could teach people the basics and get them to 'become' interested so I could have peers to discuss finance matters more. But instead, they all put their money into property and lost interest.

Good thing ASF exists though, I have learnt a truck load in my time here and hope I can eventually become a more frequent contributer in the future. Still need to work on my credibility/track record though, otherwise like sptrawler said, if you've got nothing good to say, better to say nothing at all .


----------



## Miner (29 May 2016)

Folks 
Does any one know whereabouts of Hang Seng , Kennas, Sea Spirite, Grace, Agentm ?
Thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (29 May 2016)

Miner said:


> Folks
> Does any one know whereabouts of Hang Seng , Kennas, Sea Spirite, Grace, Agentm ?
> Thanks




robusta gone missing as well.


----------



## explod (29 May 2016)

Miner said:


> Folks
> Does any one know whereabouts of Hang Seng , Kennas, Sea Spirite, Grace, Agentm ?
> Thanks




Kennas is fine.  We chatted recently and he's busy with other things.


----------



## hangseng (29 May 2016)

Miner said:


> Folks
> Does any one know whereabouts of Hang Seng , Kennas, Sea Spirite, Grace, Agentm ?
> Thanks




Hi Miner, still around mate and still living/working in Indonesia. Just tending to keep to myself more nowadays. Also this thread is my sentiment regarding trading. Algorithm (BOT) trading, clear manipulation allowed by the regulators, servers at the ASX doing millisecond trades, the inability to place a trade in a queue without commsec or whoever placing on the Chi-ex that we cant view. A one sided trading market hell bent against retail traders.

I am still in the market but short term trading is such a waate of time now. Find what I want fundamentally and hold, not as exciting but far more rewarding nowadays.

Basicly had enough of it all and invest where I want longer term and pursue my commercial drone interests more. Mining downturn has bitten hard with a lack of new projects, so plenty of time to pursue mapping and photography.

Hope your doing well Miner and others and good luck to you all.

ps. Thanks for the heads up on Miners post Joe.


----------



## Miner (30 May 2016)

explod said:


> Kennas is fine.  We chatted recently and he's busy with other things.






hangseng said:


> Hi Miner, still around mate and still living/working in Indonesia. Just tending to keep to myself more nowadays. Also this thread is my sentiment regarding trading. Algorithm (BOT) trading, clear manipulation allowed by the regulators, servers at the ASX doing millisecond trades, the inability to place a trade in a queue without commsec or whoever placing on the Chi-ex that we cant view. A one sided trading market hell bent against retail traders.
> 
> I am still in the market but short term trading is such a waate of time now. Find what I want fundamentally and hold, not as exciting but far more rewarding nowadays.
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe, Hangseng and Explod to give whereabouts of missing Gems - Hangseng, Kennas.
I am sure we will find Robusta (So Cynical asked), Grace and Agentm shortly.
Hangseng - your drone story is interesting though. How do manage the licensing and GPS technology at Kalimantan or Java ? Recently my employer at Madagascar bought drone but not able to operate due to red tap and lack of license.


----------



## Logique (4 October 2016)

Am I visiting a different set of threads, or has Sails not posted in here for a while?


----------



## qldfrog (4 October 2016)

indeed, have not seen Sails for a while.Anyone in the know?


----------



## sails (7 October 2016)

Logique said:


> Am I visiting a different set of threads, or has Sails not posted in here for a while?





Hi Logique, I'm doing OK and check in here from time to time


----------



## CanOz (7 October 2016)

sails said:


> Hi Logique, I'm doing OK and check in here from time to time




god bless you sails, thank goodness you're all ok...i was getting worried as well...


----------



## Logique (8 October 2016)

sails said:


> Hi Logique, I'm doing OK and check in here from time to time



That's great Sailsy, good to know you're still looking in occasionally!


----------



## Macquack (24 September 2017)

Does anybody know what happened to noco?


----------



## SirRumpole (24 September 2017)

Macquack said:


> Does anybody know what happened to noco?




Unfortunately he suffered a health issue. Last I heard (from him) was that he was on oxygen permanently and spent little time on the computer these days.

I'm sure our good wishes go out to him and hopes that he can maintain a reasonable life quality.


----------



## Tisme (24 September 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Unfortunately he suffered a health issue. Last I heard (from him) was that he was on oxygen permanently and spent little time on the computer these days.
> 
> I'm sure our good wishes go out to him and hopes that he can maintain a reasonable life quality.





Yes I have had two messages in reponse from the old fella. He spent some time in hospital then on the oxygen at home with a bleak outlook. I am genuinely sad and concerned for him, as I'm sure everyone else here is... my recommendation = say a goodwish prayer even it bypasses the Skylords and comes directly from the heart.


----------



## CanOz (24 September 2017)

Gosh it really saddens me when ASF members are suffering...despite our diferences, its still like a workplace or family....Noco you're in my thoughts.


----------



## explod (24 September 2017)

Likewise, hope you are not suffering too much Old Pal.


----------



## PZ99 (24 September 2017)

I too am saddened by this news....

if anyone gets in contact with him again please pass on my best wishes..


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2017)

All the best noco
Hope you are in good hands


----------



## PZ99 (28 August 2018)

So during this last farcical week in OZ politics we haven't seen anything from our old mate noco which is very sad as he obviously hasn't been well enough to post so once again I'd like to pass on my best wishes to noco and his family


----------



## SirRumpole (28 August 2018)

PZ99 said:


> So during this last farcical week in OZ politics we haven't seen anything from our old mate noco which is very sad as he obviously hasn't been well enough to post so once again I'd like to pass on my best wishes to noco and his family




From another verbal foe of his, I echo your sentiment.


----------



## sptrawler (28 August 2018)

Yes you lot seem to have run amuk, since noco stopped posting, hopefully he can return to the forum before we get nausea listening to the pro Bill rubbish.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 August 2018)

I did send him a PM, if he replies I'll let you know.


----------



## Faramir (9 October 2018)

I miss @DeepState His name doesn’t even come up. Is he still a member of ASF?


----------



## Joe Blow (9 October 2018)

Faramir said:


> I miss @DeepState His name doesn’t even come up. Is he still a member of ASF?




He's still a member but he hasn't visited since December last year.


----------



## sptrawler (28 August 2022)

There is still no sign of @Ann and @rederob , hopefully they are well and return to the forum, or at least drop a message so we know they are well.


----------

